# about Encyclopedia Dramatica



## Squidgwell (Nov 11, 2015)

I feel tempted to troll it



im scared


----------



## Doctor Professor Timon (Nov 11, 2015)

Squidgwell said:


> I feel tempted to troll it
> 
> 
> 
> im scared



So. About those site rules.

And about your autism.


----------



## WireSponge (Nov 11, 2015)

Squidgwell said:


> I feel tempted to troll it
> 
> 
> 
> im scared


Have you thought about making a disco thread that is less retarded?


----------



## Squidgwell (Nov 11, 2015)

I think me i put in wrong subforum this belongs in the /i/ raids category will a mod pls move it thnx


----------



## Agent Otter Whiskers (Nov 11, 2015)

Doctor Professor Timon said:


> So. About those site rules.
> 
> And about your autism.


Allow me to help you understand the joke here, nut brain.
https://forum.encyclopediadramatica.se/threads/about-kiwifarms.23708/


----------



## José Mourinho (Nov 11, 2015)

No.


----------

